# Korean cut?



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a video anywhere showing how to do the "Korean Cut" ? (Short face, long ears with top knot) I've been searching the internet and I can not seem to find anything with what I am looking for.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't heard of that one, maybe a Town and Country cut? Sounds like it


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have searched and searched and searched, but no luck.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I did find this video, which gives some explanation on part of the haircut. Unfortunately she did not include the muzzle. Maybe you could request her to do a video including the muzzle? It's too bad that the dogs hair is black because it made it difficult to see the lines.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPuQH7eRdM0"]Korean Style Head and Ears (not including muzzle) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Short hair on back and shortish on face a rounded poufy muzzle, long ears, top of head usually long for girls, short for boys,long hair on tail, and sometimes long hair on legs. Mine are Korean cut. Some will trim legs short... similar to a cocker spaniel cut.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My girl Elena is in a sort of 'korean' cut

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...a-gets-her-own-korean-type-cut-pic-heavy.html

and here is a pic of her more modified cut after I took her to the groomer
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200109510935433&set=o.138525936190195&type=1&theater


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Elena's cut is what I think of with Korean cut,just gorgeous, still looks elegant but much easier to keep up with. I leave mine with a bit of skirt for that traditional Maltese look but I trim Rylee's belly shorter since he's a male and they can be a bit messier.

I found this piccie on Pinterest.









Other Maltese cuts
Maltese cuts


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Elena's cut is what I think of with Korean cut,just gorgeous, still looks elegant but much easier to keep up with. I leave mine with a bit of skirt for that traditional Maltese look but I trim Rylee's belly shorter since he's a male and they can be a bit messier.
> 
> I found this piccie on Pinterest.
> 
> ...



Yes! When i cut Elena's hair, I should have rounded the face up more like this, but I'm such a novice at scissoring! Elena has this cutesy type of face with the big eyes so I knew she'd rock the korean style haircut.

I would take these pics to your groomer and ask them to do the same type of cut - I don't think a video exists of how to do it yourself! If you find one though, make sure you post it!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Elena is soooo pretty!! :wub: :wub:




bellaratamaltese said:


> My girl Elena is in a sort of 'korean' cut
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...a-gets-her-own-korean-type-cut-pic-heavy.html
> 
> ...


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Awe all those photos are darling! Thank you! I was hoping to give it a try myself. If I find something I will post it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a pro by any means but do all my grooming myself. I learned by watching videos of Korean groomers (since I'm korean!). Do you understand korean? I could find the link if so. Otherwise, the video does not make much sense. Also, if you do a YouTube search on shih tzu heads, you basically can modify the technique for the shorter "Korean" style face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help with tutorials but if you want more picture inspiration Mina Choi on Facebook has a Korean cut album with lots of pics. 

https://m.facebook.com/joypia?v=pho...5.1073741826.100001844798517&__user=517582708

Good luck! Can't wait to see the cut on your baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> My girl Elena is in a sort of 'korean' cut
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...a-gets-her-own-korean-type-cut-pic-heavy.html
> 
> ...


I always thought this was the Town and Country. She is beautiful and always loved this cut.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I LOVE Korean cuts! Tucker has a Korean cut inspired hair cut. Of course, I chopped his topknot off a while ago but I'm letting it grow back in. I do prefer to keep his stash a little longer and his ears shorter.










And his legs were still growing out this summer, I cut them super short the previous fall because of all the leaves that get tangled in the long hair:


----------



## yenbad (Oct 19, 2020)

spoiledfurs said:


> Does anyone know if there is a video anywhere showing how to do the "Korean Cut" ? (Short face, long ears with top knot) I've been searching the internet and I can not seem to find anything with what I am looking for.


How would you keep the Long ears out of their food?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

yenbad said:


> How would you keep the Long ears out of their food?


I cut up socks and make a headband for my girls while they eat.


----------



## Catiasmom (Jul 25, 2021)




----------

